# Behavior deaktivieren/aktivieren - erster Klick geht nicht



## sua (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

also ich hab drei Behaviors, die pickfast.behaviors.PickMouseBehavior erweitern, geschrieben. Ich würde aber nun gern, immer nur eins aktiv haben wollen. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich deaktiviere sie und dann aktiviere ich sie (mit setEnable), je nach dem welcher Button in der Oberfläche geklickt wurde.
Jetzt reagieren die Behaviors nach dem aktivieren nicht auf den ersten Mausklick sondern erst auf den zweiten. ???:L 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte oder was ich anders machen muss?

Vielen, vielen Dank, falls Ihr drüber nachdenkt und Euch was einfällt!


----------



## merlin2 (17. Jul 2007)

Könnte es daran liegen, dass dein Canvas3D den Fokus verliert, wenn man einen Button anklickt? Dann ist es allerdings eher eine GUI-Frage und gehört nach "AWT, Swing & SWT".


----------



## sua (17. Jul 2007)

Nein, leider ist das nicht das Problem. Das dachte ich auch erst und habs schon probiert, also getestet, ob sie ihn hat und wenn nicht angefordert.
Hat aber nichts geändert.


----------

